# Bao cao su nữ là gì ? Bao cao su nữ dùng như thế nào ?



## uyenlam (5/6/18)

*Nếu bạn chưa biết bao cao su nữ là gì và dùng bao cao su nữ như thế nào thì hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay nhé!*

*Bao cao su nữ là gì ?*
Bao cao su nữ là một ống cao nhựa mềm, mỏng được thiết kế phù hợp với cấu trúc bên trong âm đạo. Loại bao cao su này được vào âm đạo trước khi quan hệ giúp ngăn chặn tinh trùng vào trong âm đạo khi quan hệ.

Bao cao su nữ thường có giá cao hơn bao cao su nam và cũng khó mua hơn bao cao su nam. Hay nói khác đi tại Việt Nam bao cao su nữ chưa phổ biến và cũng khó đặt hơn. Sau đây mời các bạn cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu về cách dùng và đặt bao cao su nữ nhé!

*Bao cao su nữ dùng như thế nào ?*

*1. Cách đặt bao cao su nữ*

*

*
_Bao cao su nữ là gì ? Bao cao su nữ dùng như thế nào ?_​
*Bước 1*: Xé vỏ lấy bao ra nhẹ nhàng tránh làm thủng, rách.
*Bước 2*: Vân vê bao nhẹ nhàng cho dịch trơn đẫm hết bao. Bóp hẹp vòng nhỏ, cầm bao chắc chắn
*Bước 3*: Tay cầm bao dưa vào âm đạo, tay kia vạch môi sinh dục dẫn đường. Đưa bao vào sâu hết mức có thể đưa được.
*Bước 4*: Đưa ngón tay vào trong bao, tìm chạm vòng nhỏ, đẩy bao sâu hết đến âm đạo. Tránh đừng để bao bị xoắn.
*Bước 5*: Thực hiện việc quan hệ tình dục
*Bước 6*: Tháo bao – xoắn miệng bao để giữ tinh dịch ở trong, kéo nhẹ bao ra. Vứt vào thùng rác.
*2. Những điều cần lưu ý khi đặt bao cao su nữ vào âm đạo*

Đặt bao cao su vào âm đạo người phụ nữ trước khi giao hợp để tránh việc tinh trùng đi vào âm đạo.
Bên trong bao cao su có vòng nhỏ di động giúp bạn gái dễ dàng đưa bao vào trong âm đạo, còn vòng lớn ở bên ngoài giữ không cho bao tuột vào trong âm đạo, với chiều dài của bao cao su có thể che kín dương vật trong khi giao hợp.
Bao cao su này có tác dụng phòng tránh thai và tránh lây nhiễm các bệnh tình dục, trong đó có cả HIV lên tới 95%.
Chỉ sử dụng bao cao su 1 lần duy nhất, sau khi dùng xong nhớ buộc kĩ đầu bao lại và vứt vào thùng rác.
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

nhiều vđ cần lưu ý


----------

